# will they do it with more then one?



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

just curious to know if I have 4 females in my tank (Im not sure how many fems I have) will my 2 males fertalize eggs from more then one female or no?


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Oh yeah, they will switch partners if they want to.........


----------

